# Arghh



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 13, 2005)

I can say that the Chit Chat area dosent flow as freely now that its been segmented. What USED to be click and post with a minimal amount of mouse clicks has become a MAZE with more mouse clicks.  Im now clicking all over the place because of titles being segmented more and more. I understand that you Admin people want to organize things more. But I dont think it works with the Chit Chat segment that was changed. Remember how the old site used to be SOOOOOOOO simple? I sure do.   
Dont get me wrong. I like the added FEATURES of the new site but I am very disapointed in the organizing of it. 
I really would enjoy at LEAST the Chit Chat area:

 A: Called "chit chat" again because thats what we DO in there. The title "Off Topic" isnt friendly at all!!!  

 B: The 2 areas smushed back into one. It WAS fun to go down the list of new posts, whatever they were. It just made sense. If you REALLLLLLY want to organize jokes from Chit Chat then keep them smushed BUT make their ICON different.... or maybe just a different color. 


Maybe its just me, but Im not having the amount of knowing my fellow forum members as I used to. It just felt like a closer knit group previously.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I sooooo agree with you Sushi. I love all the new bells and whistles, but the segmentation is more difficult to navigate.


----------



## Lugaru (Apr 13, 2005)

Same here... seeing it chopped into pieces really threw me off so now I mostly hang around the "most recently responded posts" and of course checking on the ethnic section. If restored I could see myself chatting more.


----------



## Raine (Apr 13, 2005)

The sub forums are clickable from the main page. Just click on off topic, or jokes, etc and you will go directly there in 1 click.


----------



## wasabi (Apr 13, 2005)

*Sush, you are so right. The sub forums suck.*


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 13, 2005)

I was going to stay out of this thread but let me offer everyone a different perspective.

Sushi - your post has been noted and is being discussed.  We only make changes once a week so bear with us, ok?  Life should not be measured by the mouse clicks we make but by the ...oh wait, that's a different saying   

If you click on Chit Chat there it all is - just like it always was.  Lagura, you say you hang out in the most recent posts now - why?  You can still click on Off Topic Chat and still see the same thing that you always saw in Off Topic Chit Chat.  Not everything is just one click away - the good stuff may be 2 clicks away which is a small price to pay for organization  

Surely there is a better way to express opinions.  We have worked hard on making this a better place - DARN hard - many hours - many nights.  So to just blow it off and say it sucks is a real slap in the face IMHO.  

Sub Forums make everything more organized.  Just like a cookbook.  At one point there were no forums at all - that was just a ton of fun separating everything out into forums.  But I did it by myself to make this a better place.  All the moderators and members are making this a better place.  

Discussions on likes and dislikes on the changes we make are great.  Mature, intelligent conversation back and forth is what makes changes happen and is much more appreciated than cutting remarks.


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 13, 2005)

I like everything........

It is hard to get used to change for some folks.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 14, 2005)

ChocolateChef I respect what youre saying, but I spend 80% of my time in the Chit Chat area. And for THAT section it simply doesnt work as well as the other parts of the forum.




> If you click on Chit Chat there it all is - just like it always was.


Not really Elf. It was like a little party. It sounds insignificant but it really isnt. Who would have thought??!!   I know I wouldnt have. Alas, dividing the jokes from the Chit CHat area changes the feel of the whole thing!  _Please_ change it back.  

Also, changing the name from "Chit Chat" to "Off Topic", is like changing "Southern Fried chicken" to "Dead Bird Cooked".

I dont care if you call it Chit Chat again. But "Off Topic" isnt warm and friendly. 

And I MUST tell you..... we arent getting new customers in our virtual Cafe.   We had to feed a bunch of leftover brisket to the alligator. 

I feel the sub-sections are fine for the RECIPE related area. I just strongly dont feel that it works well for the General Forum / Chit Chat.


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 14, 2005)

Sorry Sushi.  I was just trying to make people feel better.


----------



## Lauralisa (Apr 14, 2005)

this is my first time and i feel really lost and confused - i'm trying to find my way around and i don't even know who i ended up in here - oops!  i'm a clicker! haa haa


----------



## pdswife (Apr 14, 2005)

Welcome to the group Lauralisa.  Keep searching around and soon you'll understand how everything works.  If you need help just ask and someone will come to the rescue.


----------



## Lauralisa (Apr 14, 2005)

gee thanx! see i just figured out how to get to the next page - tee hee!  i guess i should slow down with my scroller too! lol


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 14, 2005)

Welcome Lauralisa!!!  

This is really a great place to be! Im glad you found it!  
We recently changed to a new format. Im just trying to accentuate the positive and make light of my opinion. Lets call it 'feedback'. lol!   Im usually a happy joking fella.


----------



## Otter (Apr 14, 2005)

Personally, I like things just the way they are - I think it is a tremendous improvement.


----------



## middie (Apr 14, 2005)

i will say it does take some getting used to, but once you figure it out it's not bad at all. i really like how it's set up.


----------

